# greetings from Dubai



## Chandanlohia (Aug 11, 2013)

I am a MM from St.John's Lodge, 434 EC ( UGLE) , Secunderbad , India, living in Dubai for last 2.5 years.
would love to be in touch with other masons in the area. 
love and regards
Chandan Lohia


----------



## Cornell Wallace (Aug 11, 2013)

Hope you received my reply to my original thread Brother....


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Chandanlohia (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you brethren all for the warm welcome.

brother Wallace, my notice board says I cannot use the private message service because as per forum rules I have not reached minimum number of count. So please send message to chandanlohia@hotmail.com. Sorry for the inconvenience. 

Regards
chandan lohia


----------

